# I don't see any sharpie...



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

stuiec said:


> _eh? _Pics from an abandoned factory in France. See more here http://www.studio51.be/Abandoned_France.htm
> 
> _
> View attachment 15651
> ...


Looks good..:thumbup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...France has yet to discover trough:laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

So why the doglegs at the gear?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> So why the doglegs at the gear?


Duh, so the wire does not fall out of the pipe!!


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it even conduit


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I actually think that looks kinda ******** :blink:


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> So why the doglegs at the gear?


Because they probably didn't have a pipe threader or at the time they didn't have no thread connectors. So they had to use the whole length so they would have threaded ends. 

Very common in high rise buildings in NYC


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I actually think that looks kinda ******** :blink:


I love it - has me imagining a kind of mad Willy Wonka gone Re-Animator laboratory. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

if the building is abandoned.. then that crap must have not been that important.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

That looks like process piping not electrical.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

stuiec said:


> I don't see any sharpie...



....they are hidden behind all the straps/supports.













Oh wait....they are none of those either :laughing:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

BBQ said:


> That looks like process piping not electrical.



Yup. Too many valves.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

BBQ said:


> That looks like process piping not electrical.


pneumatic controls probably


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Way too many bends to pull wire thru, must be gas, pneumatic or water.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Fredman said:


> Yup. Too many valves.


 :lol: As opposed to my normal rigid installations which have 3 maybe 4 valves max.

-John


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Big John said:


> :lol: As opposed to my normal rigid installations which have 3 maybe 4 valves max.
> 
> -John


ive always been tempted to install a valve in a conduit run. just could never do it. Maybe one day..... yeah, for sure one day.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Big John said:


> :lol: As opposed to my normal rigid installations which have 3 maybe 4 valves max.
> 
> -John


What will you become when you figure out you suck as an electrician too? 

:laughing:


----------

